# Silhouette Cameo cut from CorelDraw/Illustrator/Inkscape



## neilb

For anyone using the Silhouette Cameo there is now a plugin to print/cut from CorelDraw, Illustrator or Inkscape.

A trial is downloadable here however the only documentation I can find is in German.


----------



## debz1959

You can translate the page at iGoogle Translate...


----------



## neilb

Thanks Debz, the plugin seems pretty straightforward anyway, certainly for the cutting side.

I don't use the cameo much as I find it easier to use my main cutter however I think this will make it more viable for those quick jobs.


----------



## royster13

I thought you just needed Cutting Master 2....
Mark Scan Error Warning FAQ


----------



## neilb

royster13 said:


> I thought you just needed Cutting Master 2....
> Mark Scan Error Warning FAQ


 
No, Cutting Master 2 never worked with the Silhouette Cameo.


----------



## debz1959

I think it does. See his link. I have CorelX4 so it probably won't work...


----------



## neilb

debz1959 said:


> I think it does. See his link. I have CorelX4 so it probably won't work...


No, cutting master only works with the original Silhouette and the Silhouette SD.

If you follow the link and select Silhouette Cameo the only software it offers is Silhouette Studio.


----------



## StarlightTshirts

Can you tell me how the program for the Silhouette Cameo compares to your main cutter? I have a Bengal (and love it), but I was talking to someone who just got the Cameo & it sounds like the software is super easy to convert jpeg images to cuttable a format. Are the images you cut on the Cameo also cuttable on your main cutter?

Thanks!


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM

Software for the cameo is great to do small things(i havent tried anything over 12 x 14 yet).. I would suggest getting the upgrade with the rhinestones. But the cameo is actually pretty good for such a small cutter. Ive cut flock,felt, and sticky flock on it with no problems. But the software is very very easy to pick up and use.


----------



## StarlightTshirts

Once you convert the image to a cuttable file, can it be used on other cutters or is it a file type that only the Cameo can read?


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM

I have worked on files in flexi but you have to export them as a jpeg to open them in the cameo software.
I have not tried the reverse yet.


----------



## debz1959

StarlightTshirts said:


> Once you convert the image to a cuttable file, can it be used on other cutters or is it a file type that only the Cameo can read?


The Silhouette software will only save as a .studio file, so can only be read by the Cameo.


----------



## Tourino

I am looking to purchase my Silhouette Cameo this week as I'm looking to create t shirts via vinyl and "maybe" via water based inks. I am brand new to this, just graduated graphic and web design program and was trained to use Illustrator. I was "thinking about" getting a version of Corel Draw possibly because many old school printers use it or Flexi Sign. With this being known, do I need to purchase any or all of the UPGRADES that are offered from this company, Specialty Graphics Supply? Here's what they offer as add ons: Silhouette CAMEO 12" Digital Vinyl & Craft Cutter


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM

the silhouette comes with a design software. for $39 you can upgrade it to the delux edition with rhinestones.


----------



## Custom Tags

Just got my silhouette cameo. So far loving it. The program is easy to learn after watching a few hours of videos on it on you tube.


----------



## promezfayth

Is there anyone in vegas who has classes or able to assist a newbie with working the cameo silhouette? I want to learn alot and unable to!


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM

Try going to the cameo face book page(I think there are 3 of them). There are tons of help tips on there from the program , to different designs. You will find a lot of help on there.


----------



## jeric112013

This is my problem to cameo. The S. studio is so easy to use, but the features is limited. I need plug in to adobe illustrator because it so difficult to trace my design from illustrator to S. studio. Once i trace my design, the cutting line is not that accurate. 

Help me guys, is there any free plugins to adobe illustrator?


----------



## Tourino

Jeric112013, I do not have the SC but I do have Illustrator. Is there a reason why you can't save the original file in Illustrator as an SVG. Then import that SVG file into the SC for perfect precision?


----------



## Jinxter

jeric112013 said:


> This is my problem to cameo. The S. studio is so easy to use, but the features is limited. I need plug in to adobe illustrator because it so difficult to trace my design from illustrator to S. studio. Once i trace my design, the cutting line is not that accurate.
> 
> Help me guys, is there any free plugins to adobe illustrator?



Not free that I know of but there are a couple of plugins that work in Corel and Illustrator -

Cutwizard and Silhouette Connect


----------



## jeric112013

Jinxter said:


> Not free that I know of but there are a couple of plugins that work in Corel and Illustrator -
> 
> Cutwizard and Silhouette Connect


Nice thank you bro, i will try the this free trial. I search to youtube and i found out that there's a way where i can trace my design much better from illustrator to cameo.


----------

